# SRAM Force Rear Derailleur with compact crankset 50/34 and 12-32 cassette?



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

SRAM Force Rear Derailleur with compact crankset 50/34 and 12-32 cassette?

Hi there,
I would like to build a new road bike with "granny" gearing and come across the new PG 1070 cassette from SRAM with 12-32.
But I am not sure if the Force rear derailleur would be able to manage this combination of compact crankset 50/34 and 12-32 cassette.
The SRAM Rival and Apex group offer a dedicate medium rear derailleur, which I assume is necessary if I want to use the above combination, correct?

What is the biggest combination a Force is able to manage without any issues? Would that be 12-28? (so 28 is the max)? or 26?

Unfortunatley the SRAM Force instructions/ manual on the website is not providing this information, would be great if they could provide a "matrix table" for the different groups/ rear derailleur and cassette combinations, wouldn't it?

Thanks in advance!
Oliver


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe the stock Force derailleur capacity is a 28T rear cog. You need the Apex or Rival rear derailleur for a 32T.

Asad


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

just put on an 11-28 on a Red and that is maxed out. Force will be the same.

Also recommend getting the 11 over a 12 if you even plan to pedal at high speeds


----------



## omega1848 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks!
So I need to start doing more workouts to get used to a 28er ;-)

Any downside of Rival RD in combination with Force shifters?


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

You will be fine. Rival is heavier but should perform very well.


----------



## coachstevo (Sep 11, 2009)

your red was maxed on 28?

my (last years) red rd seems to handle my 11-32 XX without complaints, that super frickin' long b-screw in a bit more, compact.

what was maxed?


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

omega1848 said:


> Thanks!
> So I need to start doing more workouts to get used to a 28er ;-)
> 
> Any downside of Rival RD in combination with Force shifters?


None,
I run a Rival mid for my 11-32 on my mtn rides with my Force shifters.


----------

